# Switzerland



## 95748 (Jul 16, 2005)

we are passing through Switzerland on the way from Spain to the Dusseldorf show, where do we buy the vingrette for the motorways.

We will also be stopping a couple of days can anyone reccomend any good sites near Lake Lausanne area.

many thanks 
Cephas


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Only if you are intending using the Motorways yes, buy a vignette,.if not then don't!  

Regards M&D


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

cephas said:


> we are passing through Switzerland on the way from Spain to the Dusseldorf show, where do we buy the vingrette for the motorways.


Hi Cephas,

this depends on the (plated) MTPLM of your van. If it is 3.5 tons or less, then you can buy the vignette at the border or at most petrol stations just before the Swiss border.

If MTPLM is more than 3.5 tons then you have to pay the HGV road tax in Switzerland, no matter whether you are using motorways or not!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Lausanne Camping*

Hi Cephas

We have been to Lausanne many times although not in our motorhome.
There is a site on the lakeside, have a look at http://www.campinglausannevidy.ch/
There are also a few large car parks along the lakeside at Ouchy, we have seen several vans parked there overnight, parking charges probably apply.
Ouchy is the district of Lausanne next to the lakeside, it is one of our favourite places the view across the lake to the Alps is spectacular on a bright autumn day. A trip along the lakeside to Montreux is also worth taking.
Have a great trip

Brian


----------

